# Believe it or not.....



## britt (Apr 30, 2004)

Some people actually did this back in 
colorado.
Season filleted trout on both sides(salt, pepper, garlic and chopped parsley) and place a couple of lemon slices inside.
Fold back over and palce in a sealed ziplock baggie after squeezing the air out.
Rap tightly in foil and place on the manifold. After an hour plus drive to wherever you are going you will have a nicely poached trout.
*truth is stranger then fiction*.
A resturaunt trade magazine gave an Alaskan reciepe. Again place tout in a tightly sealed zip lock bag. Turn the soap and sanitizer off on a comercial dishwasher. Put on a dishrack and cycle thru about 5-6 times. Again cooked to perfection.
as for myself I would use a fry pan.
britt


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of using the car or truck engine to cook food but the dishwasher is a new one on me. I don't see why it wouldn't work. It's the same as a low, slow stewing of the filets.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did a lot of camping vacations with the family as the children were growing up.  Cooked roasts on the exhaust manifold of the Suburban and they turned out just fine.  
As another thought......Did you ever fry an egg on the sidewalk? Did it when we were quite yoiung and it worked!  Only problem was it stuck to the sidewalk!


----------

